# Leather Strap Too Tight or Too Loose



## iceshark (Dec 14, 2011)

I just picked up my 5001 (will upload pics soon) and I absolutely love it. I got it this morning and have been wearing it all day. The only thing that bothers me is the strap is either too tight or too loose, is there anything that I can do to make it fit just right? 
Thanks


----------



## Sc00ter (Dec 2, 2011)

R u kidding me? 
And if u r not...take a closer look...you will see how easy is to adjust the strap.
Eventually make another hole in between


----------



## iceshark (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just curious if it was recommended to punch a hole in-between the holes or would it be better to buy another strap, possibly a small length one? Since when I have it on the 2nd to last hole it is too tight and when I have it on the 3rd to the last hole, it's too loose.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Punch a hole. You can buy leather pinching tools on Ofrei or your local craft store. Pretty easy to do and solves the problem.


----------



## Watermark (Mar 25, 2013)

Duct tape will tighten it up just fine. Just remember to cut a hole thru the top so you can see the face of your new piece. 




Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Mick (Oct 9, 2008)

I had the exact same issue with a 5004 in an earlier post. Perseverance is the only way through this but DO NOT punch another hole!! Wear it loose for a little while until the strap softens, it will not take that long. I did this and now I wear it on the tighter setting very comfortably. Patience will yield a comfortable fit. I would give it a couple of weeks of constant wear and then try again.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

wearing it too Tight will cause you Pain and discomfort. and same thing if it were too Loose. the Crown dig in the Back of your Hand..

you could either get an After Market Strap HOPING that the Holes are Not lined up the same as in the OEM's. or get an after market Short Tang Buckle.

I tired to Wait for the strap to Stretch a little but No Luck . so I had to punch a Hole in between. and been wearing it like this for Years. No Damage to the Strap whatsoever ..

just took this shot for ya.









.


----------



## hkwatchguy (Feb 17, 2013)

consider wearing the watch for a while before you punch a hole.

I've considered punching a hole for the longest time but never got around to it. But then it turned out that it wasn't really necessary. Especially in the hotter months, you'll want to wear it quite loose and plus, the strap will become adherent to the skin (perspiration) so that's do-able. 

In the colder months, I found wearing it tight didn't matter too much because keep in mind, leather does stretch overtime, so it'll stretch to fit (assuming it's not stupidly tight).

For what its worth, I wear it on the 2nd and 3rd hole (moderate climate/summer time).

Anyways, we'll see you back when (if) the cognitive dissonance sets it! (it happens to all of us, no matter how many watches we own)


----------

